# ساعدوني يا اخوان كيفية ادارة مصنع الومنيوم ؟



## فيصل الخبر (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام
يارب يغفر لنا ولكم في هذا الشهر الكريم

اخواني لدينا مصنع الومنيوم ونحن نعمل اعمال كلادينق في السعودية؟ ولانعرف كيفية ادارته ؟ والدي شخص مجتهد ولكنه لم يستطع حتى الان الوصول به الى بر الامان ؟

اريد نصائحكم ومشورتكم بارك الله فيكم ؟

ماهي الطريقة المثلى لادارة المصنع ؟ جميع الانظمة ماليا واداريا ؟ هل هناك شركات تستطيع وضع نظام محاسبي واداري ومالي صارم ؟ من اجل معرفة مواطن الخلل ؟ واين تكمن التكاليف الزائدة ؟ كيف استطيع مراقبة انتاجية العمالة ؟ وكيف استطيع ادارتهم ؟

هي اسألة كثيرة ولكنني امل من الله ثم منكم مساعدتي بالقدر المستطاع , ولكم خالصا لشكر والتقدير , وفقنا الله واياكم 

وهذا ايميلي 
لاتنسوني من نصائحكم ومشورتكم اخواني الكرام , وكل مستشار مؤتمن الله يوفقكم ويفرج همومكم


----------



## magdy100 (23 أغسطس 2011)

الزميل الفاضل 
وفقك الله 
واحى فيك بحثك عن العلم ومحاولة تطوير اعمالكم 
بالنسبة لموضوع المالية فهذه لها متخصصون ويمكن الإستعانة بشخص او مجموعة عمل يكون لديها دراية بهذا العمل وهم سوف يكونوا قادرين بأذن الله على وضعكم على الطريق الصحيح 
أما بالنسبة للنظام الإدارى والتحكم فى المنتجات والجودة وإدارة الموارد البشرية والصيانة وكل ما هو متعلق بإدارة المصنع فهذا يعتبر سهل تحقيقه من خلال إنشاء نظام إدارة جودة مثل iso 9001:2008 وهو نظام إدارى متكامل يستطيع ان ينظم لك كل الأعمال بالشركة 
ونستطيع أن نساعدك فى ذلك لو أردت ولدينا فرع من شركتنا مؤسسة التقنية فى السعودية يمكننا تأهليكم للنظام من خلاله 
وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## فيصل الخبر (6 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي مجدي شكرا لك هل بالامكان التواصل عبر الخاص , اريد ارقام فرعكم في السعودية


----------



## RamiXz (8 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
وظف مهندس صناعي مع خبرة
أعط الخبز لخبازه

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م/شريف حامد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
1-لازم تعمل برامج بسيطة علي الاكسل عشان تحسب مقاسات التقطيع دي اول حاجة
2-في برامج بتحسب هطلع من الشبك كام قطعة عشان توفر الهدر
3-معرفة الداخل والخارج من مواد 
5-عمل برنامج بسيط ايضا علي الاكسل للتكاليف عشان حضرتك مش كل شوية تحسب يدوي التكاليف
واي مشكلة انا تحت امرك 


و اهم حاجة تكون في مكتبك وبتنزل الورق للعامل ويبداء العامل بالتقطيع ولازم العامل ميفكرش في اي حاج وهو شغال علي الورق عشان ميتحكمش في سعادك , انا عندي في المصنع اللي انا شغال فية كدة ونظام ممتاز بصراحة قبل كدة كنت في السعودية شوفت العامل بيعمل كل حاجة ودة غلط كبيرررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااا


----------



## فتوح (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عليك بالقراءة والتعلم في هذا المجال

اعمل من خلال فرق العمل
لا تعمل منفرداً

استعن بعد الله بأهل الخبرة العلمية والعملية

ادرس العمليات التي تتم بالمصنع وصنفها
قس أداء كل عملية

تعرف على امكانيات مكانك ومعداتك
ادرس مورديك وتوفر الخامات
راقب المخزون

ادرس السوق وتابع منافسيك
تابع التطورات في مجالك

احسن فن التغافل في وقته وكن ثاقبا في وقته

وغيرها كثير
ولكن اسأل في أي جزئية ونتعاون معك إن شاء الله


----------



## samehelbanna (6 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الكريم : انا كنت اعمل في الدمام منذ قترة كويلة ولدي خبرة في مصانع اللالمنيوم اكثر من 18 عام ولدي خبرة كويلة ارجول الاتصال بي على ميلي او موبايلي وانا على استعداد لمساعدتك في ذلك.
بما لدي من خبرة طويلة والله الموفق : ايميلي sameh.elbanna at hot mail 
لا ادري مسموع ام لا 
ولكن ارجو المساعدة
والله الموفق


----------

